

Investing in domain names gives higher returns than investing in NASDAQ - aadlani
http://www.eurodns.com/eurodns-news/article/domain-name-investing-buy-buy-buy-#.T7nxcL8tiHj

======
saundby
Selecting your data can make your numbers look better than numbers that are
generated in a more authoritative fashion. If you're in the business of
developing a market of suckers, this may be a profitable practice.

------
kaolinite
Investing in domain names also makes you a horrible person who is helping to
ruin the internet. Then again, the same could be said for those investing in
Facebook stock.

